
Digital Wrongs Management - raganwald
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/05/09/digital-wrongs-management/
======
raganwald
"As much as I'm sure that _both_ Zune users would appreciate having access to
NBC's video library, the problem remains of how exactly Microsoft would do
that, aside from splashing giant watermarks across everything.

" _My money's on unicorn tears._ "

